# DIABLO 2 inventory



## joy.das.jd (Mar 14, 2008)

I am playing DIABLO 2. But the inventory and stash is very small as compared to any other games. So is there any mods out there which may increase the size of the inventory. Also is there any mods to increase the graphics a bit. I mean the gameplay is very good but a better graphics would really enhance the game.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 14, 2008)

Single Player yes. Multiplayer not that I know of.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Mar 14, 2008)

any help in finding the mod. Cause i found one and it just crashed the game and rendered my save games useless. SO can anyone tell me which mod to use for increasing the inventory size?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 14, 2008)

The mod is not for increasing the Inventory size ONLY. Its used for quite a few things. Are you doing this in Single Player? If so theres a program called ATMA which will let you mule your items. Search for ATMA and read the FAQ it should help. This will not work on Multiplayer since your configuration is stored Server side.


----------



## casanova (Mar 15, 2008)

There are editors that would allow to import and export the items. But gameplay would get boring because you can do almost everything with it.

Some editors are
ATMA (A Tenshi Muling Application)
Hero Editor
Jamela Editor


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 15, 2008)

Technically two of the softwares mentioned above are illegal  . Use ATMA it doesn't allow you to create stuff and hence makes it more interesting while it does allow you to mule items to other characters.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Mar 16, 2008)

Well i do not want to kill the enjoyment of playing the game by using the hero editor or such. All is want is a big inventory so that i do not have to travel back and forth from the town to sell of the items that i do not need. And yes i need it for single player only. I do not play multi player games much.So sinle player mods will do fine and preferred.

 One more question what can i do with the horadric cube. I am in the act 2 and i have got the horadric cube. It seems that i can transmutate some items into other . But how i know X+Y will give a new item (x and y are any two general items)?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 16, 2008)

Atma will do for the Inventory issue. It doesn;t give you a bigger inventory. It just lets you store the items you get once you choose to save your progress. 


The Horadric Cube lets you combine certain items to get another item. There are two ways to find the receipes. One is to open the files using an editor an reading the Horadric Cubes recipes (Not recommended) . The other way is to check here
*www.battle.net/diablo2exp/items/cube.shtml

Offtopic :  What class. I did a Necromancer Skellie mancer . For beginners its probably the easiest class to go on with. Since you ar eplaying Single Player no one should have a problem with your Skellies .


----------



## joy.das.jd (Mar 16, 2008)

Well thanks you all for the help. But i found that the gigainventory mod allows to have a big inventory and stash. No other modifications is done through the mod.

*jonripley.com/gaming/Diablo/mods/gigainv.html

Well the reason the mod was not working properly last time was that because i was not using the 
"-direct -txt"

with the game.exe; instead I was using this on the diablo.exe
So silly of me...

@FilledVoid
Well i am using the paladin class and even then the game feels very easy.
Maybe its due to the fact that i received a very powerful mace in the first 15 mins of the game.
And thanks for the info on the HORADRIC CUBE.


----------

